# Scary!!!



## Dragongirl (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian has over 12,000 posts.  So if someone were to actively try to beat that they would have to spend 200 hours, 8 and a third days straight to get up there with the post a minute restriction . . .


----------



## Horacio (Dec 25, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Crothian has over 12,000 posts.  So if someone were to actively try to beat that they would have to spend 200 hours, 8 and a third days straight to get up there with the post a minute restriction . . . *




Scary but true...

And simply to arrive to 1200 posts some 20 hours without doing anything but post once a minute would be needed...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Right. So nobody can do it, huh?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

That's...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

too bad


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

really.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Right. So nobody can do it, huh?  *




Why would you want to?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Why would you want to? *



I don't really want to; I just like to fool around.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I don't really want to; I just like to fool around.  *




Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Nothing wrong with that   *



http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=160
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=7

(Note the custom titles. )

Not my doing, but still. There were others (myself included), but we all have since changed our titles to some less fruity.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

I've been suprised no one's fooled with mine yet.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I've been suprised no one's fooled with mine yet. *



Wouldn't be very nice, given that you can't change it back on your own.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't be very nice, given that you can't change it back on your own. *




More like what PC is doing with Clay.  I'm not saying go ahead and do it, just commenting on it is all.  Not trying to get that done you see. Maybe I should just bequiet here now.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Clay had it coming, given that he's constantly posting those pic threads.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Clay had it coming, given that he's constantly posting those pic threads.  *




I know.  I was going to start a joke thread about you with all the pictures being the same, a picture of pure blanknesses.  THen just make up a story or something.  I thought it might be funny


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Not half bad...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

I still may


----------



## Horacio (Dec 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Clay had it coming, given that he's constantly posting those pic threads.  *




But what was before, the  pic threads or the title change? the egg or the chicken?


----------



## Welverin (Dec 27, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *But what was before, the  pic threads or the title change? the egg or the chicken? *




I think it was the title change that came first and the pic threads were in retaliation. However I believe that the title change was in retaliation for something else, but we'd need one of the primaries to tell us what really happened.


----------

